
On the irony of programmers who don't like abstraction - ef4
http://eaf4.com/on-the-irony-of-programmers-who-dont-like-abstraction/
======
nouney
"ActiveRecord is hardly "the depths". After ActiveRecord, your data will
probably go through Ruby's I/O system, TCP stacks, IP stacks, low level kernel
I/O, firmware on network cards, a database management system (itself
comprising multiple layers of semantics), and will ultimately move some
electrons around somewhere."

What are "the depths" according to him then?

